# Speedy Pro: Sapphire or Hesalite Crystal?



## littlebill1138 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey All,

Forgive me if this is an ancient conversation, but I was down in the NYC Omega Boutique this weekend talking to a lovely salesperson about the Speedmaster Pros they have down there. I was wondering what everyone's experience and/or opinion is between the Sapphire Crystal and the Hesalite Crystal versions of the Speedy Pro? I'm actually a bit more partial to the rounder dome shape of the Hesalite, but enjoy the strength and how scratch-resistant Sapphire is. Also I'm not sure if I do or do not like the crystal back.

In terms of the Hesalite, I'm sure it'll get nicks and scratches, as I do not baby my watches -- my 42mm PO, for instance, has got a nice set of scratches both on the bezel and crystal's A/R coating from a particularly impressive bike wipeout riding home to Brooklyn last summer. Much as I'd like to get it fixed, there's something to the added character it has. Plus, if I'm going to have permanent scarring from it (no worries, just a scrape that has some scarring), why not my beloved watch? 

I digress. However, I've seen some hesalite scratches and might it adversely affect legibility of the watch? Is it easily buffed out? The salesperson at the Boutique obviously recommended taking it there for them to do (not free of charge as it's normal wear-and-tear), but is that actually necessary? 

The other part I'm struggling with is the "heritage" of the classic Hesalite. However, I figure, if that's my argument, I should just suck it up and buy vintage in the first place.

Thoughts?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

scratches on hesalite can easily taken out with polywatch look it up on ebay, its really cheap, its only a small tube but you dont use much. hesalite is also tougher then you think and if worse comes to worse cheap to replace unlike sapphire. i have a 60s seamaster with hesalite and deep scratched it so with very very fine sandpaper and trusty polywatch looked like new again. hope this info helps you, the speedy is a great watch to own.


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Hesalite FTW. I'm fairly confident the crystal on my 63 Speedmaster is original. A couple of minutes polishing with Polywatch periodically keeps the crystal looking great. Even if you have to replace an acrylic crystal, the cost of doing so is a small percentage of sapphire.


----------



## gRRaffiti (May 13, 2010)

I chose to go with the hesalite because it's the moon watch, I wouldn't want anything else.

Polywatch to remove those crystal scratches.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

hesalite.....

classic moonwatch............


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Hesalite FTW. Light scratches can be easily buffed out by just simply using toothpaste!


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

There is something special about the hesalite ... The omega logo in the middle, the distorted view at certain angles, the effect under sun light ...
And most importantly, it is the original version


----------



## Zavato (Dec 10, 2007)

Hesalite and Polywatch . . .

Sort of like PB&J

Just goes with each other


----------



## FrozenGolfer (Feb 9, 2011)

One slightly dissenting voice...I have the 3573.50 and really like how it wears. The display back is fascinating to all who look at it and I have to admit, I've spent more time than I should looking at it! Of course you can get an aftermarket display back on a 3570 as well (Fr John has posted some wonderful pictures of his)
Just thought I'd chime in...though I'm sure to be outnumbered.
Cheers!
Tim


----------



## gRRaffiti (May 13, 2010)

I'm thinking about going with the sapphire case back, but then again, if I ever want to see the movement, I can simply log in here.


----------



## FrozenGolfer (Feb 9, 2011)

It's watching the movement that's so much fun! At a family event this past weekend there were 3 or 4 folks that stood around and watched my Speedy, commenting on what moved and how. Then they started the chrono and more of the same, commenting back and forth b-)
Tim


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

Hesalite All The Way!


----------



## Sixxus (Mar 6, 2011)

I own both hesalite and sapphire speedys and prefer the hesalite. As others have noted, it gives the watch a 'friendlier' appearance and does great things with light. I also don't worry about it as much as I did with my sapphire speedy, because I know I can polish anything out. 
As others have said, Polywatch works great at taking out the scuffs that come from wear, but these are very minor and happen less often than you think. They would have to be very serious to affect readability at all, and it would be quickly remedied with a polish.

Finally, there is no reason not to get a display back. Gives you something to look at in boring meetings or to show it off. Also might help your spouse understand why you are blowing big money on ANOTHER watch.....


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

I love looking at the back!


----------



## FrozenGolfer (Feb 9, 2011)

Phenomenal picture there...love it!
Tim


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sixxus said:


> I own both hesalite and sapphire speedys and prefer the hesalite. As others have noted, it gives the watch a 'friendlier' appearance and does great things with light. I also don't worry about it as much as I did with my sapphire speedy, because I know I can polish anything out.
> As others have said, Polywatch works great at taking out the scuffs that come from wear, but these are very minor and happen less often than you think. They would have to be very serious to affect readability at all, and it would be quickly remedied with a polish.
> 
> Finally, there is no reason not to get a display back. Gives you something to look at in boring meetings or to show it off. Also might help your spouse understand why you are blowing big money on ANOTHER watch.....


*99% agreement* (can't buy into the spouse "understanding" after seeing the movement

As I hear 99.9% of the time: "They all look the same"


----------



## Desotti (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either of them, get the one that appeals to you the most. ;-)

I own both sapphire (Professional) and hesalite (57 Reissue) and love them equally.

Cheers.


----------



## schwemmm (May 6, 2010)

I was suspicious of the hesalite at first, but now I wouldn't trade it for anything. Would love a transparent case back to see that movement though...


----------



## Smf22 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was hungry so I got the Sandwich. It tastes great! Since I've had it I've looked at the display back about three times since I got it. Now I've forgotten that it has a display back. You can't go wrong with either one. Both are great watches! Get one and enjoy.


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

"Sixxus" says it all. Like he?, I also worry more wearing my Sapphires, rather than my heslalite. Removing scrathches from the Heslaite is so simple, even I am capable of doing it. I know, within the confines of my own abode, I can have that crystal looking like new, anytime I wish. Hesalite, there is a reason it is still there over 50 years later. That has to say something.


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

I suffered the same dilemma. Went for the hesalite and now periodically buff out with tiny hair line scratches with polywatch. 

The whole process has made me feel "closer" to my speedy than any of my other watches. 

Far from being a chore, it's a bit of a treat to sit down with a coffee and spend some time making it look like new. 

It only takes a few minutes so it's almost instant gratification and you get to feel like you are doing mire than just owning the watch. You are positively engaging with it and maintaining it's beauty. 

And if that's not enough the history of the moonwatch is reason alone in my view. The case back on the moonwatch is fantastic and people are always interested when you show them so arguably you don't need a display back in any event. I do understand that attraction though.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Of all the watches I've owned, my girlfriend likes my Speedy the most, followed by my blue dialed AT. She's not entirely immune to the WIS bug, and she has a few very nice watches of her own, but she knows nothing at all about the technical side of watches. She has said a few times before, though, that she loves my "Moonwatch" because its dial is pretty, but mostly because the "bubble" looks like a "spaceman's helmet." I had to explain to her that's not why it's called the Moonwatch. :-d

Anyway, I also prefer the Hesalite, for all of the reasons already given. I worry about it less than I do about any watch with a sapphire crystal. I love touching it. It has personality to me. That said, I do love the 3573.50 too. Very nearly as much. Tough choice ahead, but at least you can't go wrong. |>


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

FrozenGolfer said:


> One slightly dissenting voice...I have the 3573.50 and really like how it wears. The display back is fascinating to all who look at it and I have to admit, I've spent more time than I should looking at it! Of course you can get an aftermarket display back on a 3570 as well (Fr John has posted some wonderful pictures of his)
> Just thought I'd chime in...though I'm sure to be outnumbered.
> Cheers!
> Tim


I am beginning to get the Speedy bug! In fact I just returned from a local AD at lunchtime and found myself rather confused as to whether I preferred the 3570 with hesalite crystal or the 3573 with sapphire crystal and display back. I really love the display back on this watch. However, I like the authenticity of the hesalite. In case this helps me decide, where can I purchase an aftermarket display back?


----------



## ACW (Dec 21, 2008)

My 2 day old Hesalite Speedy says hi. I had the same dilema but it was easy for me as I already have a saphire speedy moonphase. Also remember hesalite is the only one with the omega logo under the crystal!









Lume pic of the speedy


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Hesalite all the way. I was sold on the idea of the sapphire sandwich and its display-back until the day I actually spent some time with the hesalite speedy at the local jeweler. 

The hesalite refracts and reflects light in a way sapphire just can't. At severe angles it has the effect of magnifying the light coming through almost as though it's molten. It's tough to describe but beautiful in person, especially outdoors. If your jeweler will let you, step outside with one and you'll see what I mean. 

That plus the heritage of the hesalite made it a no-brainer for me.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lovely pics. I suppose another option would be to buy the 3573 and change the crystal over to hesalite?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a quandary about this myself, i do like the look and the heritage of the hesalite but id damn sure love that to be a sapphire sometimes, but then again i have several other watches which use hesalite / acrylic so i dunno why i am bothered.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

bhall41 said:


> Lovely pics. I suppose another option would be to buy the 3573 and change the crystal over to hesalite?


If I am not mistaken, the hesalite and sapphire crystals are not interchangeable among 3570 and 3573 models. Something to do with the cases being different sizes as the crystals are not the same dimensions.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

bassplayrr said:


> Hesalite all the way. I was sold on the idea of the sapphire sandwich and its display-back until the day I actually spent some time with the hesalite speedy at the local jeweler.
> 
> The hesalite refracts and reflects light in a way sapphire just can't. At severe angles it has the effect of magnifying the light coming through almost as though it's molten. It's tough to describe but beautiful in person, especially outdoors. If your jeweler will let you, step outside with one and you'll see what I mean.


+1. I was absolutely certain I wanted the sapphire until I went to the Omega Boutique and handled them side-by-side. The refraction through the hesalite is a spectacular effect which is almost entirely missing on the sapphire. Also, even though the sapphire is domed, it is not nearly as domed as the hesalite.

As sure as I was that I wanted sapphire, I'm now just as sure that I want hesalite after seeing them both in person.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll go for the hesalite, as it's the classic Moonwatch, regardless of the fact that it's not as sturdy as Sapphire. Polywatch solves that!

cheers.


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

I think that you need to get one of each. I have a new speedy pro w/hesalite and alligator band. I am looking to add another with the saphire sandwich and perhaps a vintage one.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

bhall41 said:


> Lovely pics. I suppose another option would be to buy the 3573 and change the crystal over to hesalite?





Derek N said:


> If I am not mistaken, the hesalite and sapphire crystals are not interchangeable among 3570 and 3573 models. Something to do with the cases being different sizes as the crystals are not the same dimensions.


No, it's not an option. Derek is correct that the cases are different and the crystals are not interchangeable.

I'm another vote for the hesalite version. They both may be Speedmaster Professionals, but there's only one NASA-approved "Moonwatch." Buzz wasn't rocking no sapphire Speedy in the Sea of Tranquility, ya know.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

nuovorecord said:


> Buzz wasn't rocking no sapphire Speedy in the Sea of Tranquility, ya know.


Reading that, It sounds to me like you've said he wasn't wearing a hesalite version but a sapphire version on the moon?
Don't you mean a hesalite version *not* a sapphire version?

cheers.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I tried to get some of the light refraction effect from the side I was talking about. It doesn't come across too well in this photo, but you get some idea. Outdoors it looks even better as it casts soft lines of warm colored light on the watch face. You can always add a sapphire caseback to the 3570 later and, although the movement isn't quite as pretty as in the 3573, the 1861 isn't hard on the eyes.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you had a chance to try them on both in flesh? That should ease the dilemma somewhat.

I find it an easy decision after seeing them in the flesh. For me it was a TKO for the hesalite over the Sapphire. Since you mention "vintage" I don't see how you could choose anything but the hesalite.

It doesn't scratch as easy as it might sound. Easier than sapphire or mineral yes certainly it's plastic/acrylic. But it's sooooo easy to polish out "regular use" scratches. Go see them ;-)


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

jbdan said:


> But it's sooooo easy to polish out "regular use" scratches.


Absolutely. Just go and buy some Polywatch!:-d

cheers.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Spit161 said:


> Reading that, It sounds to me like you've said he wasn't wearing a hesalite version but a sapphire version on the moon?
> Don't you mean a hesalite version *not* a sapphire version?
> 
> cheers.


It's a (intended) double negative, using English in it's most American-mangled form possible. Sadly, most of my fellow countrymen would know exactly what I was trying to convey. ;-)


----------



## WatchMeSpend (Sep 5, 2010)

Faced with the same dilemma, I went sapphire sandwich. I NEED to see the mesmerizing movement. If I get a hesalite version, it will not have a display caseback. Since I love the way the movement looks, I went 3573 for the more decorated movement. In the future I might acquire a hesalite equipped model as well, but it will be a used one. I would not change the caseback, just leave it original.

The 3573 is the only watch I could wear upside down all day and not care what time it is....


----------



## watsondog (Jan 13, 2011)

For the purists its obviously the hesalite, and I take on board the polishing out on a regular basis (not too regular though as you can go through it... not being a chore at all. For some of us though, the daily wearer, a sapphire is the choice. Its your personal watch, wear it as you want.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

bassplayrr said:


> I tried to get some of the light refraction effect from the side I was talking about. It doesn't come across too well in this photo, but you get some idea. Outdoors it looks even better as it casts soft lines of warm colored light on the watch face. You can always add a sapphire caseback to the 3570 later and, although the movement isn't quite as pretty as in the 3573, the 1861 isn't hard on the eyes.


Here's a better picture of the light refraction that I love about hesalite:











WatchMeSpend said:


> Faced with the same dilemma, I went sapphire sandwich. I NEED to see the mesmerizing movement. If I get a hesalite version, it will not have a display caseback. Since I love the way the movement looks, I went 3573 for the more decorated movement. In the future I might acquire a hesalite equipped model as well, but it will be a used one. I would not change the caseback, just leave it original.
> 
> The 3573 is the only watch I could wear upside down all day and not care what time it is....


Your option for a hesalite crystal with display back can be fulfilled with a 3572.50 Speedy.



nuovorecord said:


> Buzz wasn't rocking no sapphire Speedy in the Sea of Tranquility, ya know.


And astronaut David Scott on Apollo 15 was rocking the no crystal Speedy on the moon. ; )


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

As they say, "a picture is worth....."










I love the personality of the hesalite.


----------



## and6868 (Jan 7, 2009)

3572 all the ways it really is the best of both worlds. Plus they can still be found fairly easily.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

For me, it would have to be Sapphire.
I just love the wear it, forget it, approach. |>


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

nuovorecord said:


> It's a (intended) double negative, using English in it's most American-mangled form possible. Sadly, most of my fellow countrymen would know exactly what I was trying to convey. ;-)


Ahh, OK.
Now I realize why I didn't get it!:-d

cheers.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Spit161 said:


> Ahh, OK.
> Now I realize why I didn't get it!:-d
> 
> cheers.


Oh, come on! You ain't never watched no cowboy film?

One more hesalite vote, btw. Don't like the opaque, milky ring on the sapphire.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

spikeyadrian said:


> For me, it would have to be Sapphire.
> I just love the wear it, forget it, approach. |>


Isn't that: wear it, chip it, put it in a drawer, forget it approach?

I joke.

It's really the wear it, drop it, shatter it, forget it approach.

Seriously, I joke. Shattering or breaking was not something I thought of with any other watch and nor was it something I thought much about with the Speedy.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Sapphire. You want to be able to view that beauty from every angle.


----------



## WatchMeSpend (Sep 5, 2010)

Derek N said:


> Your option for a hesalite crystal with display back can be fulfilled with a 3572.50 Speedy.


I like the level of finishing on the 3573 movement though the 3572.50 runs a close second. Like I said, if I going hesalite, I'm going all the way with no display caseback.


----------



## semmern (Sep 2, 2009)

tigerpac said:


> Sapphire. You want to be able to view that beauty from every angle.


I actually like the way the hesalite distorts the crystal when viewed at an angle. It contributes to the "vintage but still a modern classic" feel of the Speedy.


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

WatchMeSpend said:


> I like the level of finishing on the 3573 movement though the 3572.50 runs a close second. Like I said, if I going hesalite, I'm going all the way with no display caseback.


I was under the impression that the 3572 and 3573 share the same movement (1863). Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

yes both are the same, they just stopped for some strange unkown reason to me, making the 3572 with hesalite front


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Derek N said:


> Here's a better picture of the light refraction that I love about hesalite:


That's exactly the photo I had in mind when posting, but couldn't find the original thread. Thanks Darek N. :-!


----------



## WatchMeSpend (Sep 5, 2010)

ReXTless said:


> I was under the impression that the 3572 and 3573 share the same movement (1863). Can anyone else confirm?





joeuk said:


> yes both are the same, they just stopped for some strange unkown reason to me, making the 3572 with hesalite front


When I had originally looked at the watch, the pics that I had seen when I typed in 3572 showed his level of finish:










as opposed to this:










I have never purchased a used watch, only new. A few weeks back I was polishing the case and bracelet on a 1972 Speedy and the hesalite was taped during all the sanding and polishing, I think there may have been some fine scratches from washing/wiping it. Not majorly, but of course I'm used to zero scratches, even when I smashed my Seamaster 300m into a wall on my way down (black ice, I wasn't drunk...)

I like the idea of the polywatch, but I wouldn't want to do it that often, it makes me nervous. However, the more watches I get, the easier the scratches are to deal with because they are kind of spread across the collection instead of being concentrated on one watch.

Either way I will probably end up with an older, more original one as well.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

GaryF said:


> Isn't that: wear it, chip it, put it in a drawer, forget it approach?
> 
> I joke.
> 
> ...


....shattering or breaking was not something i was concerned with.
I've never shattered or broken any of my watches.
It was rather the scratches that i dislike. ;-)


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

WatchMeSpend said:


> When I had originally looked at the watch, the pics that I had seen when I typed in 3572 showed his level of finish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the top pic you are showing is a 863c


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

HarryBentley said:


> The whole process has made me feel "closer" to my speedy than any of my other watches.
> 
> Far from being a chore, it's a bit of a treat to sit down with a coffee and spend some time making it look like new.
> 
> It only takes a few minutes so it's almost instant gratification and you get to feel like you are doing mire than just owning the watch. You are positively engaging with it and maintaining it's beauty.


Those are really good observations. Owning a Speedy Pro is sort of like owning an beautiful vintage car. There's a level of "hands on" interaction that you don't get with most watches. Winding it daily, using the chronograph, swapping out straps...all very satisfying little experiences that make owning this watch so gratifying.


----------



## BDH (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a vintage (1969) model, and I LOVE my Hesalite. 

However, I have been thinking about adding an after-market display back in the future. Would love to see what is "under the hood" of my cal. 861.


----------



## HRC-E.B. (Dec 18, 2012)

I am really drawn to the "original", being nowadays the 42mm case with the manual wound 1861 and hesalite crystal (3570.50). However, I'd really love to have a display back on the watch. So my question is: is the display back from the "sapphire sandwich" model 3573.50 (which appears to have the same case diameter as the 3570) interchangeable with the solid caseback of the 3570? If so, I might just buy the original and have the nearby Omega service center swap the original case back for a display back for my personal enjoyment, while I'd keep the original part safely stowed and able to be put back on the watch any time I would want it in its "original" state.

Is this feasible?


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

The caseback will fit but you might struggle to get an Omega service centre to give you one. There are aftermarket ones, though.



HRC-E.B. said:


> I am really drawn to the "original", being nowadays the 42mm case with the manual wound 1861 and hesalite crystal (3570.50). However, I'd really love to have a display back on the watch. So my question is: is the display back from the "sapphire sandwich" model 3573.50 (which appears to have the same case diameter as the 3570) interchangeable with the solid caseback of the 3570? If so, I might just buy the original and have the nearby Omega service center swap the original case back for a display back for my personal enjoyment, while I'd keep the original part safely stowed and able to be put back on the watch any time I would want it in its "original" state.
> 
> Is this feasible?


----------



## Spacefruit (Jan 13, 2012)

HRC-E.B. said:


> I am really drawn to the "original", being nowadays the 42mm case with the manual wound 1861 and hesalite crystal (3570.50). However, I'd really love to have a display back on the watch. So my question is: is the display back from the "sapphire sandwich" model 3573.50 (which appears to have the same case diameter as the 3570) interchangeable with the solid caseback of the 3570? If so, I might just buy the original and have the nearby Omega service center swap the original case back for a display back for my personal enjoyment, while I'd keep the original part safely stowed and able to be put back on the watch any time I would want it in its "original" state.
> 
> Is this feasible?


Yes you can just screw on an Omega sapphire back.
However the movement will rattle as it will no longer be held by the dust cover, The origional sapphire backed watch has a slightly thicker movement ring, or you can use a spacer, best made out of neoprene or similar.
You could also use an aftermarket caseback, which sell on the bay of evil for around $60, the price varies because the manufacturer auctions them.


----------



## Shrod (Aug 17, 2015)

I just want to give my 2 cents here, as i read this thread earlier in the year when making the decision myself. I went for the hesalite and was pretty impressed with its durability. In the 6 months i've owned it i wore it every day and bashed it around quite a lot (working on my bike, moving house etc) and many times would wince and check the crystal - but no scratches. However a beach holiday was too much - the sand in the surf was enough to make multiple scratches.
on a side note, i then managed to get a fridge magnet stuck to it and the time started going fast by 3 minutes a day.
i took it to the Omega service centre and they were able to polish the scratches out, and also demagnetise it. As good as new now.
so, i'll avoid wearing this on the beach going forward!


----------



## littlebill1138 (Jul 29, 2008)

Shrod said:


> However a beach holiday was too much - the sand in the surf was enough to make multiple scratches ... so, i'll avoid wearing this on the beach going forward!


For hesalite all you need to do is order a little tube of PolyWatch. You can find this for sale on a pretty popular online sales website. Two or three bucks. A dot of polywatch and about 2 mins of circular polishing with a soft cloth (hell, I use a paper towel) will work out any scratches on the hesalite and make it as good as new. Works on plexi too, just not sapphire. No need to send to Omega for a few marks on the crystal.

Magnetization is a whole different beast though...


----------



## friedricetheman (Mar 30, 2015)

I just want to give my two cents as a sapphire owner. The sapphire caseback is a sight to behold. 1863 is a beautiful movement especially when it is in motion. And the sapphire crystal is just the icing on top of a very delicious cake.

i have absolutely no regrets whatsoever in getting the sapphire version over hesalite.

my two cents.


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

friedricetheman said:


> I just want to give my two cents as a sapphire owner. The sapphire caseback is a sight to behold. 1863 is a beautiful movement especially when it is in motion. And the sapphire crystal is just the icing on top of a very delicious cake.
> 
> i have absolutely no regrets whatsoever in getting the sapphire version over hesalite.
> 
> my two cents.


I tried on both and I am leaning towards getting the sapphire version.


----------



## 3523 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just posted this somewhere else but guess it applies here too...

Also, Omega recently changed the wording on the back of the sapphire sandwich from "first and only watch worn on the moon" to "first watch worn on the moon". The old wording upset the purists since it is not accurate.

This change just happened recently so if that matters you would have to check the case back on the particular watch you're buying before purchase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nactex (Feb 3, 2008)

Hesalite and polywatch or a similar product. Below is a YouTube video on:
The argument of Hesalite Vs Sapphire


----------



## TwoKills (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is a pic of my dad's watch on the day I bought it for him (lol I couldn't resist trying it on). It shows the some some cool light refraction of the hesalite.


----------

